# Eotech sued by US Gov, possible refunds for private party purchase.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 15, 2015)

EOTech Fraud Lawsuit

Larry Vickers has been posting and updating on the issue. The link explained what happened.

Needless to say I'm pretty disappointed in Eotech, especially after recommending them for 13+ years. I had one that never gave me trouble for 11years until it failed me in the middle of teaching a class. The issue was not a product failure, but more of a battery and battery connection failure, same sight still works well now.

But with this coming to light, and the fact that the Eotech willfully withheld the information, knowing that these optics would be on the weapons of men who would go into harms way and their lives would be depending on their product. I cannot and will not defend them, or recommend there products to anyone, for any purposes.

If you own one, especially for duty use, you might contact the people in that link and look into getting a refund, etc.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2015)

I never liked Eotechs... lol


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2015)

And this is why everybody should know how to use iron sights out to at least 300m accurately.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2015)

x SF med said:


> And this is why everybody should know how to use iron sights out to at least 300m accurately.



 Not to derail this thread too far, but your comment reminds me that I recently saw a video of current Marine Corps Boot Camp. The recruits were qualifying at the range using red dots, do they no longer qualify with open sights?

All these years later, I still take great pride in the fact that I was able to shoot expert after going 10 for 10 at 500 yards with iron sites. 

 I can understand learning to shoot  with those devices, but I would certainly be disappointed if the Corps decided to rely strictly on electronic sites versus training with iron sites.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 15, 2015)

x SF med said:


> And this is why everybody should know how to use iron sights out to at least 300m accurately.


 
At least.

I know the MER for the M16A2 is 600m. For an M4 about 500 (I think) for a point target. So, drop a hundred meters for qualifying with both with iron.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Unless things have changed, The Army requires Zero/Qual with Iron and Optics. Standard Army pop-up or KD range. In the advanced marksmanship portion of the FM under SDM (Squad Designated Marksman) it requires Iron/Optic out to 600 meters.

M16-600m (point) 800m (area)
M4-450m (point) can't remember area.

That's with the old M855 green tip, no idea on the M855A1, but MK262 is way different. I've shot it in M16A4's on standard Etype's out to 800m.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 15, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not to derail this thread too far, but your comment reminds me that I recently saw a video of current Marine Corps Boot Camp. The recruits were qualifying at the range using red dots, do they no longer qualify with open sights?
> 
> All these years later, I still take great pride in the fact that I was able to shoot expert after going 10 for 10 at 500 yards with iron sites.
> 
> I can understand learning to shoot  with those devices, but I would certainly be disappointed if the Corps decided to rely strictly on electronic sites versus training with iron sites.



They use the RCOs now. They stopped using iron sights in like 2011 or somewhere around then. 
It was a shock/shame to have boots coming to us that never shot iron sights.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2016)

@AKkeith - "hate" for your post above.  I guess every generation has their, "back when I was in the Corps..." type disappointment, but this is really head shake worthy.

Anyway, back to the topic at hand.  Eotech says, "please love me again".  What they didn't say is "sorry", so fuck em'.  

Dear Valued EOTech Customer: | EOTech

Here is the link if you own one, and want to return for repair or refund:

Return Authorization Request Form | EOTech


----------

